# MN Bridge Collapse Settlements



## csb (Aug 23, 2010)

> MINNEAPOLIS – After enduring countless surgeries and hours of court hearings, victims of the deadly 2007 Minneapolis Interstate 35W bridge collapse reached the end of their legal fight after an engineering firm agreed to pay $52.4 million to settle scores of lawsuits.
> The settlement by San Francisco-based URS Corp. — agreed to more than a week ago but kept quiet until Monday — resolves the last major piece of litigation brought by victims. All told, the state and two of its contractors will have paid out $100 million to the families of the 13 people who died and the 145 people who were injured when the Mississippi River bridge broke apart during rush hour.
> 
> The settlement averts a trial that had been set for next spring that could have opened URS to punitive damages.
> ...


Good reminder for all of us that when we fail, people can be hurt and killed.


----------

